# HomeLink Bug Workaround (2019.16.2)



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

The other day I had the same issue that I've seen others reporting with HomeLink not sending a signal. I started to create a new HomeLink profile, but I didn't want to go through all the programming at the time, so I just re-selected the bugged profile, and it was working again. So I deleted the new empty profile I had created and everything was back to normal. A couple days later it happened again, so I went through the same process of creating a new empty profile, delete it, and select the original. Back to normal.

I haven't had the bug again since, but you may be able to skip the new profile creation and just go into HomeLink options and "edit"/"cancel edit" your existing profile to get it working again. I'll test that method next time it happens if no one else does in the meantime. Just thought I would try to save you the agony of going through the whole reprogram process.


----------



## fxo33 (Feb 12, 2019)

Just tried it. Created a new profile called “test”, hit cancel, deleted it, and my normal profile started working again! Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Ezequiel (Jan 27, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> The other day I had the same issue that I've seen others reporting with HomeLink not sending a signal. I started to create a new HomeLink profile, but I didn't want to go through all the programming at the time, so I just re-selected the bugged profile, and it was working again. So I deleted the new empty profile I had created and everything was back to normal. A couple days later it happened again, so I went through the same process of creating a new empty profile, delete it, and select the original. Back to normal.
> 
> I haven't had the bug again since, but you may be able to skip the new profile creation and just go into HomeLink options and "edit"/"cancel edit" your existing profile to get it working again. I'll test that method next time it happens if no one else does in the meantime. Just thought I would try to save you the agony of going through the whole reprogram process.


I just did a reboot and it started working, no problems since then.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I had the homelink issue happen once, and started having issues with the car not automatically unlocking, which has worked about 99.99% of the time since I got the car. I rebooted the car and rebooted my phone and I haven’t had an issue since.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ezequiel said:


> I just did a reboot and it started working, no problems since then.


I've done the reboot before, and it worked for a few days, but the issue popped up again this morning. I'll try the create new profile and delete to see if that permanently fixes this problem.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Why does Tesla always do this, they upgrade/update something but breaks something else. I agree OTA is great, but come on, make the customer and product experience consistent please.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TDLI said:


> Why does Tesla always do this, they upgrade/update something but breaks something else. I agree OTA is great, but come on, make the customer and product experience consistent please.


I'm baffled how homelink would even be impacted.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> I'm baffled how homelink would even be impacted.


There are many many ways homelink can be impacted. This is software. Homelink is one small part of it, but it has hardware and many different places in the software it is likely referenced: geotagging (auto open/close), manual operation of the GUI button, set up of homelink, operation from summon, manual operation from the phone app and I'm sure others I'm missing. If any of those parts of the software get updated/modified then there is a risk that a bug can be introduced like it has been.

I see both sides of this fence, this has become one big complicated piece of SW,


----------

